# Question for center console Gheenoe fellas?



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Its definitely a nitch boat. Probably one of the smallest boats with a center console. I have a LT25-DHC and love it. Walking around the center console was no problem until I added rod holders. With rods in the rod holders it gets tight. If I keep the rods in vertical rod holders or only on one side its never an issue.

The advantages of a center console are comfort, convenient place for gauges, bigger center box, center passenger seat.

Disadvantages are less open space in the center of the boat, more weight, added cost and maintenance, smaller market of buyers when you go to sell the boat.


----------



## wmflyfisher (Jun 19, 2008)

Humm... I didn't think about the resale market. Thats a good point. I think I'm going to look for an LT25 or 15 with the decks without the center console.


----------



## fishin4reel (May 12, 2008)

> Humm... I didn't think about the resale market. Thats a good point. I think I'm going to look for an LT25 or 15 with the decks without the center console.


Or you could do an full side console like the one that LoneRanger has, more room to walk, but the comfort of the center console.


----------



## stickwaver (May 13, 2008)

I love LR's- that console is the bees kneez.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Here's my boat. Paid for and I love it.










If I was to do it all over again, I'd get the LoneRanger model.


----------



## wmflyfisher (Jun 19, 2008)

Anybody got any pics of the loneranger model?


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

There's a post that shows the build in progress that will give you the idea. I've been told there is more in the works and the final unveiling is yet to come.
Look under Bragging Spot for The Modest Fisher III thread and enjoy.


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

my boat is the shnizits.   

I would build the same console again, its perfect! loads of room, tons of storage, and ZERO leaning of the boat when I pass by my console.









If i could fins my e-tec somewhere i would have the perfect boat.

L.R.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

From an outsiders view point (no console), I would prefer the side console. Just being able to get up and walk past the console would be the selling point for me. It also looks like you have more front deck space due to the aft side by side seating. 

Trim tabs make up for weight disbursement I'm guessing.

I wouldn't worry about resale, it's your boat, set it up for you.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

I think I need a moment to myself please.

That's the boat right there. Very nice LR.


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

> It also looks like you have more front deck space due to the aft side by side seating.
> 
> Trim tabs make up for weight disbursement I'm guessing.




Sort of correct, I am not running tabs, and I have a 30" deck extension on my boat- to the best of my knowlege no other boat has the same deck extension. It was worth every penny I paid for it. 



L.R.


----------



## redgheenoe (Apr 28, 2007)

Just like a guy to brag about the size of his deck.


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

I have fished the phisphood's and LR's boats and it's a no-brainer: LR's boat is the boat to have if you have a choice!  Although PHPH's boat is a great set-up,  the space you have is awesome. There is no lean and it drives great.  The looks you get at the ramp/gas station are priceless.  [smiley=eyepopping.gif]


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

LR personal tip- leave to go fishing E A R L Y then you dont usualy have to answer questions about your boat to everyone. ;D


----------

